# Just checking in...



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Im so happy its Friday, lol! This has been a looooong week!

I got a text message from him yesterday saying "I just wanted to let you know Im back at my moms and Im ok, thanks but dont worry about me and please dont ever contact me again"

So I didnt. But I was relieved to hear that he wasn't out on the streets. Would of rather heard that he put himself in rehab, but at least he wasnt walking around the city.

About 2-3 hours after that, I got another text saying "Im sorry I said that, I dont ever want you to stop contacting me - EVER"

I am getting better at not responding to all these ups and downs. Im reading away!!! I hope soon, I will be strong enough to just break all ties completely!

Im still feeling nervous to cut him off all together because every time I do he goes off the deep end. And I know, its not my fault, but these are obviously things I am trying to work on in my own head, and Im not quite there yet.

We'll see!!!

Hope everyone has a nice night. Back to reading for me, lol!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

It has to be nice to know he is not slumped in a gutter somewhere. So you do get that peice of mind at least. Lots of ups and downs....love you, hate you, love you, hate you. I hate that kind of behaivor just loath it.

You are fairly strong already. To not react to all that has to be tough. So go you!!! 

Happy Friday night to you too


----------

